# Picked up archery again



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* sprcoop. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*wolcome to AT*

be sure to visit the traditional section..and have fun..nothin like shooting traditional


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## sprcoop (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome. Once again, great site!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------

